Ask HN: Will you play video games on a next-gen console? - fumar
======
avenger123
I enjoy watching game trailers.

I own a PS3 and would love to pick up a PS4.

I will not do so.

On the PS3 I used to play Call of Duty and after a few weeks, I looked at the
number of hours I had spent on the system. It was in the range of 50-60 hours
I believe.

I basically decided that although fun, I wasn't getting anything long term out
of playing. So I stopped. I can use that time to learn, read, spend with
family and friends.

The bad thing is that these games aren't designed for short term game play. I
know myself and getting a PS4 would involve me spending a large amount of time
playing. It would be tremendously fun but the time sink would not be worth it.

So, regretfully, I'll stick to playing World of Goo or some other quick play
game on my iPhone instead of getting the big guns.

------
jcromartie
Before having a child, and while she was at home (and sleeping) most of the
time, I enjoyed playing the PS3. I actually bought very few AAA games, and
mostly played games that came with my PS+ subscription. I did put untold hours
into Battlefield Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 3. The last game I bought was
GTA IV when it was $20 with all of the extra content. I sold the system when I
realized I could only scratch the surface of this massive game that was
otherwise enjoyable, and that would be the same story with virtually anything
else.

I feel like it's impossible to keep up with big expensive AAA games, because
they are simply too big and too awesome. So, I got a 3DS instead, and I can
play Animal Crossing with my daughter in the evening, or play strategy games
by myself on the train. Even if they are expansive games, they are still
portable and don't require big startup time.

I also have a deep desire to _build_ games, along with other things, and I
simply can't do that while I am playing these big titles _and_ have a job
_and_ a family.

I can see some circumstances in the future where I would feel better about
spending lots of time playing immersive games.

------
kohanz
Unlikely, but not because of a lack of appeal. I'm getting older, having a kid
next year, and time for video games has slowly vanished for me.

I sure do miss those teenage years of being able to pour hours a day into an
immersive masterpiece like FFVII.

------
27182818284
Possibly on the new Steam box. I'm slightly curious about whatever the heck
that is, but doubtfully on the others. The last console I actually owned was a
Nintendo 64. Then I used only computer games and then I gradually phased most
of those ou. I couldn't shake the feeling I was wasting time with them as I
got older, so I generally only find myself playing games that are less
involved like, say, Android games. (Not to start a flamewar or anything. )

------
dreamdu5t
No. The next generation of consoles needed better game distribution and choice
of games, not better graphics. Systems have far outpaced games in graphics
power to utilization of that power for a while now.

I want to easily and quickly browse and play different games, without
investing hours and $50+ to find out if it sucks or not. That's the problem I
have with consoles and they don't seem interested in solving it. I want quick
and immediate selection and playing of games, like Netflix is with movies.
Like I'm in an arcade, not in a checkout line. Nintendo had the right idea
with the Wii. Gaming is more than the latest 3d engine.

------
zoowar
PS3 perspective: I am not aware of any games that take full advantage of the
current generation console. I'm currently playing GTA Online. Aside for the
poor quality release, the rendered game world is lush and the game experience
is fully engaging. What I understand of the PS4 is that the rendered game
world will be even more vibrant and the game experience will not change much.
I'll stick with the PS3 and the huge catalog of used games for $20. If the PS4
supported PS3 games, I would consider upgrading.

~~~
jcromartie
The jump from PS to PS2 was like VHS to DVD. The PS2 to PS3 transition was
like going from DVD to Blu-ray (no coincidence that those machines played
those respective formats).

But where do you go from "Blu-ray" level gaming? It sure isn't 3D, and 4K
console gaming won't be here for a while...

------
Mankhool
Only if I need to in order to play whatever Bungie builds next - and it
appears that Destiny will be available for XBox 360. The only reason I own an
XBox is because of Halo, and because I had played every Bungie game since
Pathways Into Darkness and would have purchased whatever console I needed in
order to do so. I would like to know what others reasons are for ending up
with whatever single console they own. What came first? The console or the
game?

------
jamesjguthrie
I will eventually, yes but I only just bought a PS3 and have quite a large
catalogue of games that I still want to play on PS3 and Xbox 360, even though
I've had the 360 for 4/5 years!

I've always been a gamer and even though I have a wife, 2 year old son and
another baby on the way I can still find time to play.

------
monoid
I bought a PS4 first day. I really enjoy Killzone: SF and Resogun, and Flower
is still great. Not much else so far and being released 2013, but I look
forward to some exclusives next year.

However, if I had to decide between a XB-ONE, a PS4 and a SteamBox / PC, I'd
instantly pick the last one. =)

------
minimaxir
I have the first world problem of having a huge gaming backlog for the PC due
to the extra-cheap Humble Bundles, so I'm passing on a console until the
consoles become cheaper or offer a bundle.

------
ratsimihah
Waiting for MGS5 and FFXV on the PS4.

~~~
thevdude
Watch Dogs will be the tipping point for me, I think.

~~~
ratsimihah
Yup, that too!

------
Navarr
I play my WiiU. I'm going to assume that counts.

